# Windows 10 upgrade stuck at 32%



## bobbee (Dec 21, 2000)

I have a windows 10 64 bit system.

A recent update stoped at 32%, waited for hours even though the dotted circle seemed frozen.
(5/15)

So I did a restore and then disabled the windows 10 update service.

After a power failure today, it started the update again, stopping at 32%.

I am willing to go without Window 10 upgrades if I can't fix it.
So how can I permanently shut it off.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It would help considerably to know which update you refer to


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

bobbee said:


> I am willing to go without Window 10 upgrades if I can't fix it.
> So how can I permanently shut it off.


see here


----------



## bobbee (Dec 21, 2000)

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1511 for x64-based Systems (KB3156421)


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can hide an update, which will stop it installing, with the method shown here :- https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/3073930


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are going to hide it or cancel updates then my time trying to solve why this one will not install, would be wasted
please post with the decision, in the light of the last two posts, as to which way you wish to go

That all said the problems with installing this update are quite widely reported and it is recorded that Microsoft are looking at the problems.
So maybe you would wish to wait and monitor the situation to see how it develops

http://news.softpedia.com/news/manu...pdate-kb3156421-could-fix-issues-503986.shtml

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ngs-or-uninstalls-the?forum=win10itprogeneral


----------



## bobbee (Dec 21, 2000)

I will hide the update and check back in the future. I have had to restore the system twice now

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Mark it solved please by clicking mark solved button on your post
If when you decide to continue with it you have problems, please post again


----------



## bobbee (Dec 21, 2000)

thanks mark solved


----------

